# My 29 F1 Ilangi Juvies in thier new 120 gallon home.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey,
I finally moved my 29 F1 Ilangi juvies to their new home a couple of weeks ago and they've settled in very nicely.
--
Paul

Enjoy the HD video.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Paul, awesome Job,,, Nice to see them in their permanent home. They have really grown a lot since i last saw them,,, Wicked..... Great setup to and nice to see that tank running....


Cheers!!!!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

*My first fry.*

So yesterday I dropped some Repashy food into my Ilangi tank and as always the Tropheus immediately went for it and in the commotion I thought I saw a fry make a break from the adults. I started looking around the tank and sure enough there it was my first Ilangi F2 fry hiding out in the rocks.

Fast forward to this morning and as always I feed the Ilangi their NLS Thera A pellets and once again as one of my females goes for the pellets a fry makes a run for it. Now I have 2 fry hanging out in the Texas Holey Rock.

A few hours later and its time for the weekly water change. I start to drain the tank and as soon as the water is below the algae magnet I see one of the little guys just below the magnet. I quickly grab a net and catch him. A couple of minutes later and he is in the fry saver.

I finish my water change and notice the little guy is trying to eat the bubbles on the bottom of the fry saver so I figure he might be hungry. I drop in a couple of pellets and sure enough he eats then in seconds.

Looking forward to many more fry as long as my Synodontis don't eat them of course.

Pictures/video to come.
--
Paul


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow... very nice fish!


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Congrats on your fry. Sounds like you're doing everything right. Are you going to grow out and keep the ones you save to add to the colony?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

des said:


> Congrats on your fry. Sounds like you're doing everything right. Are you going to grow out and keep the ones you save to add to the colony?


Thanks!

No I think I'll add any fry I can grow out to one of my other tanks.
--
Paul


----------

